# Recommendations



## MysticCompose (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey! So I'm not sure this is in the right place or not. But, I am looking for recommendations of pieces/works/full cd releases/and etcetera to fill up my mp3 player with. I don't know much of anything about classical music, or which composers I like. I'm kind of just diving into it now. I think I like the Romantic period, and everything that came after that. And I think I prefer chamber works, but not necessarily limited to that. I like expressive pieces. Anything beautiful will suit me. Here's a YouTube video I think best represents what I'm into. It's a piece by John Williams called 'Elegy' or 'Elegy for Cello and Piano'




Thank you so very much to anyone taking the time to help me.
I am extremely grateful.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

You might check out the "crazy good deals mp3" thread (http://www.talkclassical.com/26495-crazy-good-deals-amazon.html?highlight=deals).

Just watch out for all those boxed sets--remember, you're actually supposed to listen to all that junk at some point :lol:

Have fun exploring!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm gonna be biased and say start with a Beethoven symphony (#5, #6, #7 or #9). Definitely check out the top 10 of this symphony list and see what you like (have a listen to some decent versions on YouTube).

http://www.talkclassical.com/12443-tc-150-most-recommended.html

Then check out this some at the top of this list of orchestral works:

http://www.talkclassical.com/20159-tc-top-200-most.html

If it's string concertos that float yer boat then try some of these:

http://www.talkclassical.com/13702-tc-top-50-most.html

There's lots more than just these but this may be a good place to start. Hope that helps.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

www.classiccat.com has tons of free downloadable music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> You might check out the "crazy good deals mp3" thread (http://www.talkclassical.com/26495-crazy-good-deals-amazon.html?highlight=deals).
> 
> Just watch out for all those boxed sets--remember, you're actually supposed to listen to all that junk at some point :lol:
> 
> Have fun exploring!


O.P might be able to hear/ learn something more then then the usual stuff .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Blancrocher said:


> You might check out the "crazy good deals mp3" thread (http://www.talkclassical.com/26495-crazy-good-deals-amazon.html?highlight=deals).
> 
> Just watch out for all those boxed sets--remember, you're actually supposed to listen to all that junk at some point :lol:
> 
> Have fun exploring!


Some of the deals in this thread are no longer there. Some of them have went up in price a lot.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Some of the deals in this thread are no longer there. Some of them have went up in price a lot.


Not so strange as it's started almost 3 years ago .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Isn't that Beethoven Amazon download still going for $2.99? Includes the entire Leibowitz conducted symphony cycle. The package is called "The Genius of Beethoven 100 Classical Masterpieces" and also includes the 5 piano concertos, the complete Egmont, some piano sonatas, etc.


----------



## MysticCompose (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks peepholes

for the good information


----------

